# How to Charge for Snowplowing



## PAB (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm totally green and would appreciate some solid advice. How do I charge for commerical and residential snow plow jobs? I'm located in Massachusetts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Personally, I charge in increments. I only plow resi's, here is how I price for an average size driveway: 2-3"- $45, 4-6"- $55, 7-9"- $70, 10-12"- $85, 13"+ $100+. Your prices will depend greatly on your area, these are teh prices for most of my drives in my area. Whatever you do, don't underbid or charge a flat rate of like $30 for 2-14+" or you'll end up gettign sc#@wed! IMO, incremental pricing is the way to go. Perhaps others can chime in as to how they price commercial? BTW- WELCOME TO PLOWSITE!:waving:


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

where abouts in MA are you. 
I'm out in the Framingham area.


----------



## PAB (Nov 1, 2007)

thank you for the advice on the pricing mkwl - i'm in boston and don't have a clue on how to obtain jobs - do you knock on doors, send out cards, flyers - go directly to businesses and talk to the owners? do you get paid on site or bill?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

You guys actually charge people to do this? what a revolutionary idea!!


----------



## WINTERGROUP (Dec 10, 2004)

*What To Charge*

THE PLOW INDUSRTY NO MATTER WHERE IT IS HAS A PRICE RANGE,I HAVE SEEN GUYS CHARGE ANY WHERE FROM $25-$150 PER HR. THE NORM IN CT IS $45-$65 PER HR SUB, $85-$125, LOOK AT WHAT IT COSTS YOU i.e TRUCK PAYMENT, INSURANCE, FUEL, LABOR, MAINTENANCE. IF YOU CAN TURN A 30-50% PROFET YOU ARE IN GOOD SHAPE


----------



## PAB (Nov 1, 2007)

is fisher a good brand for snow plows?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

PAB;423140 said:


> is fisher a good brand for snow plows?


The BEST IMO! I have gotten all my jobs by word of mouth. You could also do direct mailings.


----------



## turbo38sfi (Nov 24, 2006)

mkwl;422739 said:


> Personally, I charge in increments. I only plow resi's, here is how I price for an average size driveway: 2-3"- $45, 4-6"- $55, 7-9"- $70, 10-12"- $85, 13"+ $100+. Your prices will depend greatly on your area, these are teh prices for most of my drives in my area. Whatever you do, don't underbid or charge a flat rate of like $30 for 2-14+" or you'll end up gettign sc#@wed! IMO, incremental pricing is the way to go. Perhaps others can chime in as to how they price commercial? BTW- WELCOME TO PLOWSITE!:waving:


I would agree with this to a certain extent. I'm in NH. I find that too many pricing breaks like that just confuse customers and makes them think you're trying to screw them...2-4" is very subjective and you can say it was 5-6" where the drifts are.

I have just one break...we don't get many 12" storms here anymore and if we do, it's over 2 days so 2 seperate days. I go from 2-8" and then from 8" or higher is another 50% of the base price. So a $35 drive would be $50 with 8" or more of snow.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

I'm in the south western end of Ma.. I use the " per push" method of invoiceing. I try to plow at 2-4" intravals during a storm to keep up with it. It gets too confusing to a lot of people if you use a step plan. Also, there are some that will always argue the total amount.


----------



## mmplowing (Sep 20, 2007)

turbo38sfi where in Southern NH are you? 

We charge per push as well and give a discount for each additional push. So if we push just once per storm it would be say $45 and then if we need to push again at the end it would be $35 additional.


----------



## turbo38sfi (Nov 24, 2006)

mmplowing;425448 said:


> turbo38sfi where in Southern NH are you?
> 
> We charge per push as well and give a discount for each additional push. So if we push just once per storm it would be say $45 and then if we need to push again at the end it would be $35 additional.


I'm in Derry, NH


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

PAB;422693 said:


> I'm totally green and would appreciate some solid advice. How do I charge for commerical and residential snow plow jobs? I'm located in Massachusetts. Thanks in advance.


Make sure you set your own trigger. Make a 1/2 inch to 2 inch trigger, so when it's barely snows you still make money. Try to stick to commercial, and have an hourly rate you charge them, if you do it that way, you can take your time when it snows, and get more for it, be good to your equipment, do a good job, and their business can function properly. If you can't charge hourly, figure out how many inches fall each season where you live, make up an hourly rate that will still give you a high amount of profit, take your trigger @ 2 inch, and figure out how long it will take you to do. Then Divide your cities average snowfall by your 2 inch or so trigger- You will get how many times you may have to plow. Then take your hourly rate that you made up and the time it takes to do the lot, and times it by how many times you will have to plow and there is your sesonal bid. For instance:

60 Inches of average snowfall/2 Inch Trigger=30 plowable events
I wanna make 200$/hr/ IT takes me an hour to plow this lot
I take 200x30 to get my seasonal bid
My bid is 5000$

I try to stay away from this method because I like getting paid by the hour and going real slow, and making more money from clients for going slower and doing a better job!!!!

98 Ford f150 4x4 w/timbrens
Meyer ST 7'5"
Troy Bilt Storm 1130


----------



## TJC (Nov 7, 2007)

I have had luck charging by how much snow was received. 6in would be two pushes trigger 3in 3-4 1push, 5-8 2push, 9-12 3 push why charge less second time it still takes the same time-- all though heavy snow, I charge alittle more for the difficulty of moving it.. my two cents LET IT SNOWpayup


----------

